
Probe Traces Google Hack to Chinese Schools - phsr
http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2010/02/probe-traces-google-hack-to-chinese-schools/
======
dustingetz
wow, i clicked that in chrome and was redirected to a corporate phishing site.
clicked again and now im at wired.

